# Fangshi modifications?



## Sahnguini (Nov 4, 2013)

Are there any out there that reduce lock ups? would be really helpful. Thanks!


----------



## kcl (Nov 4, 2013)

Sahnguini said:


> Are there any out there that reduce lock ups? would be really helpful. Thanks!



Mod your turning.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 4, 2013)

here is a video I made about the mod that I did to mine http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sasdf4kdxXk


----------



## Lchu613 (Nov 4, 2013)

You can CPM the outer parts of the center pieces. Just round off the corners of the part that you can see when it's assembled. Not the lower half of it though.
I did it to mine and it actually worked like awesomeness. Unless it's placebo. But I'm pretty sure that the mod is what did it. Stops a good deal of locking/corner twists and makes it smoother.


----------



## Sahnguini (Nov 4, 2013)

ok cool, thanks a bunch Michael, seems like a good mod to me. ill try it out later today.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 4, 2013)

Sahnguini said:


> ok cool, thanks a bunch Michael, seems like a good mod to me. ill try it out later today.



The mod was adapted from my Dayan mods


----------



## Me (Nov 6, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> Unless it's placebo.


Placebo mods are the best mods.
Sounds interesting though, might try it.


----------



## kcl (Nov 6, 2013)

Me said:


> Placebo mods are the best mods.
> Sounds interesting though, might try it.



Best way to do a placebo mod is to have a friend say they did it lol


----------



## rj (Nov 6, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Best way to do a placebo mod is to have a friend say they did it lol



Or do an extremely modest one. My 5x5 has one of those.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Nov 6, 2013)

So far I've modded one spot on a centre to test this, and it seems to work well. Now to be bothered finishing the job ...


----------



## rj (Nov 6, 2013)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> So far I've modded one spot on a centre to test this, and it seems to work well. Now to be bothered finishing the job ...



lol. I do the same thing with 4x4s.


----------



## Lchu613 (Nov 6, 2013)

Haha. I don't have that problem since my OCD drives me to make them look the exact same.


----------



## rj (Nov 6, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> Haha. I don't have that problem since my OCD drives me to make them look the exact same.



Lucky.


----------



## kcl (Nov 6, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> Haha. I don't have that problem since my OCD drives me to make them look the exact same.



I'm like that. I suppose it's why I rarely mod things. I'm purposely ignoring my partially modded SS hoping I'll forget about it when my WeiSu gets here.


----------



## AFatTick (Nov 7, 2013)

I rounded off the stocks of the sharp/jagged corner pieces with a utility knife. I don't really feel a difference, but I have an emotional feeling that it is better  Took about 10 mins. The CPM didn't do much.


----------



## brian724080 (Nov 8, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Mod your turning.



That, I borrowed another's Fangshi, it never locked, and it wasn't even set up correctly.


----------



## s3rzz (Nov 8, 2013)

c4u core in the 54.6


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 19, 2013)

Try this:


----------



## popsicleclub (Jan 11, 2014)

I took some 60 (very coarse) sandpaper, and sanded down the centers of my fangshi. Lock ups are very rare now. When you turn the sides and it isn't completely lined up, it won't lock up like it used to. Feels a lot faster now, because the edge pieces dont hit the centers as much


----------



## ALX (Feb 23, 2014)

Sahnguini said:


> Are there any out there that reduce lock ups? would be really helpful. Thanks!


I put a GansCore/ Octopus Core in mine, it improves corner cutting and reduces lock ups, too.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Feb 23, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> here is a video I made about the mod that I did to mine http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sasdf4kdxXk


i cant even understand you LOL


----------

